# Looking for HO recommendations



## TopDogger (Apr 17, 2010)

I've been out of slot car racing for some time and am looking to get back in. At one time I had a small HO track and a 1/32 scale Eldon track. 

I know that this will probably generate a lot of opinions, but which brands for HO scale track and cars are considered to be the best quality today?


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

Welcome back! Make sure you've got room for a table that is at least 4' by 12'. Buy one each of the Tomy/AFX Super International set ($180), the Tomy/AFX Four-Way Split set ($135), and the Tomy/AFX Long Beach set ($145) for a great variety of track pieces, accessories and cars. Then get four new Parma Econo 60-Ohm controllers ($80 total), a 0-30 volt 10 amp power supply ($175), and a light-sensor timing kit to hook to a spare PC ($60). You'll be very happy. Search this forum for the many threads on this topic and you'll likely reach a similar conclusion unless you're interested in going with a routed track.


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

I consider the best HO slot cars to be the BSRT G3 and BSRT G-Jet.

http://scaleauto.com/bsrt/index.htm

__________________


----------



## TopDogger (Apr 17, 2010)

Cool! I've been looking at Tomy. I haven't run into BSRT yet, but I will look into them. 

A lot of things have changed since the 1970s.


----------



## 440s-4ever (Feb 23, 2010)

I'm betting whatever brand you buy, if you get $675 worth of it, you'll have fun


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

Do a bunch of reading on this forum and on this web site:
http://www.hoslotcarracing.com/

Hit some garage sales. You will very likely find only Life-Like and Mattel track, but they should cost next to nothing and somtimes have cars that run too.

If you have a Hobby Lobby craft store in your area. They have started selling slot cars again and usually have a 40% coupon in the local paper or one that can be printed off their web page. Though I personally find the cars hard to stomach, the AutoWorld Dukes of Hazard set is a inexpensive way to get started with a 40% coupon. The AutoWorld cars are ~ $12 ea. with the coupon. The AutoWorld track is compatiable with Tomy track, so it won't be something that you will want to throw away if you decide to setup a bigger set.

http://www.hobbylobby.com/weekly/weekly.cfm?page=1&menu=1

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=295434

Avoid sinking a bunch of cash into cars until you decide IF you are going to race them with other local racers AND what cars they are running. The G-Jet might be a great car, but @ $50 for a rolling chassis, I'm never going to find out.


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

BSRT chassis are competition race ready with no modifications needed,
straight out of the package onto the track.

Which makes the price you pay for them a real good deal.

__________________


----------



## 440s-4ever (Feb 23, 2010)

What are you trying to do?

Are you trying to relive some childhood and wax nostalgic thru the cars & bodies?

Are you trying to go super fast ala actual racing? 

Or are you just trying to have giggles around a track? 

If you're racing for giggles, this would be my formula.....

3 or 4 used track sets off ebay. Tomy seems to have the rep for best connections and deepest slot although we enjoy the heck out of tyco tracks in my house. Our single tomy set has reversible-direction controllers which is a nice feature. Not sure if they're all that way. 

Now buy a couple tyco body auctions so you've got a dozen or so loose bodies. 

Then buy another doxen HPX2 tyco/mattel widepans brand new. Use them as-is under the seperately purchased bodies, or use them for parts to rejuvenate the cars that come in the old sets. You literally can't buy a pair of pickup shoes for what a complete new chassis cost. 

Rejuv some X2s, plain 440s, and use a mix of old and new tires. You'll have a fleet of completely different cars that can be used to handicap a speedy driver to make things fun. 

A guy could piece together a ruling setup for around a hundred bucks with careful shopping and re-ebaying or trading duplicate bits.


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

You've certainly started a buzz with this question 

My story is similar to yours, but I started thinking about building a track last year. I had Tyco track when I was a kid and I always wanted AFX, so I bought new AFX track (I started with the Super International & 4-Way Split). The best advice is to study the forums here on HobbyTalk and http://www.hoslotcarracing.com/ I've attached a word document with links to various HobbyTalk Threads and websites I have found useful.

I've stayed with, what I'll call, "stock cars": Mega-G, SG+, SRT, 440x2, X-Traction & T-Jet 500. They're plenty fast enough for my 4x8 layout. I do have one G-Jet that I got a good deal on and it is well made and pretty fast for a non-magnet car. 

I have to buy, at least, 4 of everyting I buy as I'm don't race in a "club" with others. It's me, my kids and a few friends, so I have to supply everything. 

The best investment I have made was a timining and scoring system. I went with TrackMate (http://www.trackmateracing.com/) and it's been a lot of fun being able to time laps and score races.

The most important advice is this: HAVE FUN  

Bob B.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm not sure if it's in that list of links, I didn't see it, but I believe rolls did a great breakdown of what track sections are in which Tomy/AFX sets. If it isn't, it's worth searching for here. Having a good idea of what type of layout you want before shopping helps a great deal too. Having fun is the most important part!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

slotcarman12078 said:


> I'm not sure if it's in that list of links, I didn't see it, but I believe rolls did a great breakdown of what track sections are in which Tomy/AFX sets. If it isn't, it's worth searching for here. Having a good idea of what type of layout you want before shopping helps a great deal too. Having fun is the most important part!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Joe - That's a good suggestion...If I can find it, I'll add it to my links!

Bob B.


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

I found the thread and attached is an updated file of links :thumbsup:

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=285604&highlight=tomy+afx+race+set+contents


----------



## TopDogger (Apr 17, 2010)

440s-4ever said:


> What are you trying to do?
> 
> Are you trying to relive some childhood and wax nostalgic thru the cars & bodies?
> 
> ...


Yes, yes and yes. :thumbsup: Actually, I want to do HO because space is a bit limited in my home. I do remember some pretty cool HO scale cars in the 1970s. 

Wow! Thanks for all of the info, guys. I have a lot of catching up to do. I actually started with the 1/24 scale commercial tracks that were popular in the 1960s. They lasted for a few years and then disappeared for a long time. I just found a commercial track about 5 miles from my home and that got me thinking about it again. I had not seen a commercial track since the 1960s. 

I probably will to an 8 x 8 track. We used to do large tracks for 1/32 scale and suspended them from the garage or basement ceiling with pulleys. We would then lower them down onto sawhorses for stability. I might do that again. It was great fun when you would walk through with a friend and he would say, "Hey, what's that hanging from the ceiling?"

We do have a Hobby Lobby near me, but I have not seen any of their 40% off coupons since they opened up about a year ago. When I last went through there it looked like this one does not offer much in the way of slot cars. 

Keep the info and opinions coming. The more info I have to follow up on, the better the chances that I can put together a class act.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Thats alot of info you have here.

I would say get 1 asap, the International Set, and you will get 4 crazy fast cars and an abundance of track to get you started!!!

It will get you hooked, then you will need a fix!!!!!

I have been racing since 4 so I have quite a few years and track under my belt. The new Tomy AFX stuff is by far the best today. If you grab one International set, it will give you a bunch of options right out of the box!! Literally!!


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

One problem with the International set is that it has a TON of 6" curves. I have exactly four 6" curves in my layout and a nice hefty box of them under the table 

The Super International set has been updated and new production includes the Mega-G chassis cars. The newer bodies look great. 
http://afxracing.com/cart/?g/2


----------



## jensen b (Nov 3, 2009)

TopDogger said:


> I've been out of slot car racing for some time and am looking to get back in. At one time I had a small HO track and a 1/32 scale Eldon track.
> 
> I know that this will probably generate a lot of opinions, but which brands for HO scale track and cars are considered to be the best quality today?


It Has to be Tomy track, cars, the choice is yours lifelike are considered throwaway, racemasters (afx) are good, tomy afx and tyco/mattel been around a long time still reliable racers and plenty of spares about, autoworld like the old aurora magnatraction, so much choice, its up to your preference,


----------



## TopDogger (Apr 17, 2010)

Does anyone know any USA based online shops where I can get a good price on the Tomy International set or the Super International set? I looked at all of the recommendations and it does look like either of these sets would be a good choice for a starter. 

I checked my local Hobby Lobby. They don't carry much except a few Auto World sets.


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Here are some sources for the track sets:

BSR:

http://www.brshobbies.com/catalog.php/BRSHobbies/dt28962/HO_Race_Sets

Scale Auto:

http://www.scaleauto.com/tomy/sets.htm

Parts and additional cars can be found at the stores above and at the following:

Buds:

http://www.budshocars.com/

JAG:

http://www.jaghobbies.com/ho_slot_cars/slot_cars.htm

Lucky Bobs:

http://www.lucky-bobs-slot-cars.com/

I've dealt with all of them and they are good people. :thumbsup:

Also, check out the Swap and Sell section. Several HT members also sell cars, parts, etc. and they're first class guys. :thumbsup:


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

I bought mine at My Atomic Hobbies (http://www.myatomic.com/catalog/), but I see both sets are sold out


----------

